# ATV Cabs



## Brad3403

Has anyone used the cabs for ATV's? Are they worth it? From the ones I've seen, you're legs are still exposed. It can be pretty cold and windy plowing sidewalks up in Alberta. I was looking at picking up a used Kubota F-Series with a sweeper and blade and an enclosed cab but the dealership where its at won't allow a demo or rental. I've already got a Honda Fourtrax, so for under a grand I think I can put a blade on it and a fabric cab if its worth it.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

i would say my legs dont bother me its the wind hittin you in the face so i would say yea somethings better than nothing.


----------



## sublime68charge

I have one from the following company that I bought used and is still in the box. I am just awaiting till this winter to put it on the ATV

http://www.atvcabs.com/

It has the side doors with the skirt covering for your leg's.
It was a craiglist score from last april.

thats all I know about it so far.
its still in the rafters in the garage.
awaiting the cold weather to set in to put it on the ATV.

sublime out.


----------



## Brad3403

I wonder if the steam comin up off the motor when snow hits it will cause the inside of the cab to condensate reducing visibility. I think the engine heat will warm up the inside of the cab a bit. Hopefully someone who has used one will comment.


----------



## RLTimbs

Brad3403;630779 said:


> I wonder if the steam comin up off the motor when snow hits it will cause the inside of the cab to condensate reducing visibility. I think the engine heat will warm up the inside of the cab a bit. Hopefully someone who has used one will comment.


I would like to know also!


----------



## IPLOWSNO

i had a 6wd argo with a 340 kawi in it with the enclosure and it was warm inside. i think it will be the same deal but the steam could get ya i imagine.


----------



## sublime68charge

also for when i get my set up going I was gonna buy one of those in cab Heaters your can find for the Side by Sides like a 600W and just put that so its shooting heat up towards the front window area to keep it clear.

thats my plan, 

I have to wait for it to get really cold to implament my plan though.

sublime out.


----------



## hondarecon4435

good luck running a 600w heater off an atv battery your average atv alternator is around 300w


----------



## mercer_me

I have a winshield and it works good if it gets to windy I just put my snowmobile helmet on.


----------



## pby98

does the winshield really work though. i was thinking of getting one but i am not sure?


----------



## sublime68charge

hondarecon4435;632050 said:


> good luck running a 600w heater off an atv battery your average atv alternator is around 300w


Ok so my plan will be changing then.

did a quick Ebay search,
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Rhin...010977QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

so there 300W still will be alot for my poor little battery. 
so I'll have to hook up my battery tender when I'm done plowing with the ATV after snow falls. My usual run time is 2 hours for a 4" snow fall.

sublime out.


----------



## hondarecon4435

if you use a winch or elctric lift to lift your plow than you also have to figure that in the winch drws alot of power. also you have to think about if you are using any lights how much power they are using. what kind of atv do you have? i would search google and find out exactly how many amps your alternator outputs


----------



## RLTimbs

I honestly would not waste money of something like this.. unless I got 1 hell of a good deal.

I've plowed the last 2 years without one.. the cold doesn't really bother me that much.

Just got to layer.


----------



## sublime68charge

my Cab cost me $165 New in Box never used, got to love Craig's list.
To buy a new one is $400+ and that is way out of my price range.

but for the $$$ I spent I am hoping it is worth it. I also will have this year a power angle kit so be able to angle the blade from the seat and with the Down pressure kit I added last year I am thinking I will have an enjoyable year of snow plowing this year. Even when the temps are in the single digits which I ended up plowing in a few time last year.

when the temps in the Mid 20's its great but once it gets below 15 I just want to be done.

sublime out.


----------



## snowblowertruck

I have a neoprene mask from jp cycles and that's all I need for my face. It would be nice to have a hood as well made out of that stuff for the top of my head. But my face is just fine when I'm plowing and the mask is only $30 or so.


----------



## Advanced Glenn

My (used) ATV came with a cab. It is basically a tubular frame with a fitted waterproof enclosure. It has front & rear windshield, the sides zipper front & back and roll up with a strap that can hold them open. It does hold the heat in pretty well. I use it only when it's still snowing or raining. We have some churches that have mass no matter if the snow has stopped, so we have to do the sidewalks no matter what. It keeps you pretty dry. It came with metal clamps to hold it to the front & rear acces. racks. I just use four bungee cords to hold it on. Easy on & off. The only thing I will say is it makes the whole thing feel top heavy. It does not weigh anything, but it makes it feel different. I only use it when I have to. I gotta snap a few pictures of my rig and post it up here.


----------



## skywagon

Advanced Glenn;697981 said:


> My (used) ATV came with a cab. It is basically a tubular frame with a fitted waterproof enclosure. It has front & rear windshield, the sides zipper front & back and roll up with a strap that can hold them open. It does hold the heat in pretty well. I use it only when it's still snowing or raining. We have some churches that have mass no matter if the snow has stopped, so we have to do the sidewalks no matter what. It keeps you pretty dry. It came with metal clamps to hold it to the front & rear acces. racks. I just use four bungee cords to hold it on. Easy on & off. The only thing I will say is it makes the whole thing feel top heavy. It does not weigh anything, but it makes it feel different. I only use it when I have to. I gotta snap a few pictures of my rig and post it up here.[/QUOTE
> 
> http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/myplowGary-2.jpg
> 
> http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0688.jpg


----------



## sublime68charge

here's some pics of Mine, Temp was -4 and I was pretty comfy in here doing snow removal. Heck I had to turn the Heated hand grips down from the High setting to the Low.
got out to shovel some stuff by hand and that's when I got cold it was warmer riding the ATV than shoveling the snow by hand.


----------



## Brad3403

I found a great deal on an enclosure, $88.00, it was half price. Haven't used it for plowing yet. It will be a pain in the a## if i have to get off the machine alot but otherwise it should help. I found it at Princess Auto. Some guys have mentioned the power angling, do you use hydraulics or air????


----------



## skywagon

Brad3403;698606 said:


> I found a great deal on an enclosure, $88.00, it was half price. Haven't used it for plowing yet. It will be a pain in the a## if i have to get off the machine alot but otherwise it should help. I found it at Princess Auto. Some guys have mentioned the power angling, do you use hydraulics or air????


Electric, hydraulic

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0677.jpg


----------



## Brad3403

skywagon;698610 said:


> Electric, hydraulic
> 
> http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/IMG_0677.jpg


Are the hydraulics self contained in the ram (ie. no need for a resevoir)? It looks like it just bolts on and gets hooked up to the electrical, is that correct?


----------



## skywagon

Brad3403;698650 said:


> Are the hydraulics self contained in the ram (ie. no need for a resevoir)? It looks like it just bolts on and gets hooked up to the electrical, is that correct?


Yes, exactly, bolts rite on no resevoir, the only thing you need to make sure you do not tighten the mounting bolts too tight as they need to be able to swival a small amount or you will break the brackets. Just tighten the self locking nuts and leave a little play. best thing since sliced bread, no more jumping on and off adjusting blade angel especially with cabs on both units that got old lol!!! Running mine the 6th season without a hitch.


----------



## skywagon

Brad3403;698606 said:


> I found a great deal on an enclosure, $88.00, it was half price. Haven't used it for plowing yet. It will be a pain in the a## if i have to get off the machine alot but otherwise it should help. I found it at Princess Auto. Some guys have mentioned the power angling, do you use hydraulics or air????


Brad, The nice thing about the cabs is you put in a Waylon and Willie CD and go to beat he$$, grin on the face, snow flying, what could be greater lol!!!!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO

a metallica cd?


----------



## Brad3403

skywagon;698656 said:


> Yes, exactly, bolts rite on no resevoir, the only thing you need to make sure you do not tighten the mounting bolts too tight as they need to be able to swival a small amount or you will break the brackets. Just tighten the self locking nuts and leave a little play. best thing since sliced bread, no more jumping on and off adjusting blade angel especially with cabs on both units that got old lol!!! Running mine the 6th season without a hitch.


Where do I get one of those hyraulic rams? How much? I looked around here and only found ones that you need a seperate resevoir.


----------



## skywagon

Brad3403;700107 said:


> Where do I get one of those hyraulic rams? How much? I looked around here and only found ones that you need a seperate resevoir.


Here you go, you can find them cheaper if you are lucky, found both of mine for $150 each.

http://www.onlyatv.com/eagle-plow-accessories.php


----------

